# holyhead n wales



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: hi all havent been able to get out for a while due to the weather and that  going to get out friday to the breakwater at holyhead in n wales targeting cod and conger :lol: :lol: will post a full report and hopefully a few pics to :lol: tight lines all lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck lonewolf ,i hope you can post plenty of nice captures but if not your pics of the ocean up there are always very interesting


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Lone Wolf

I'm coming to Wales on tuesday - South Wales - Neath actually - unfortunatley I wont be bringing the yak but I'll certainly be able to affrim the wintery conditions you are fishing in. Good luck with the congers !!! Do you ever catch any big Pollock !!!

Woppie


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Hey Lone Wolf
> 
> I'm coming to Wales on tuesday - South Wales - Neath actually - unfortunatley I wont be bringing the yak but I'll certainly be able to affrim the wintery conditions you are fishing in. Good luck with the congers !!! Do you ever catch any big Pollock !!!
> 
> Woppie


hope you have a good journey over  we do get some good pollock got a few good marks off the island :lol: :lol:


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

greenhornet said:


> good luck lonewolf ,i hope you can post plenty of nice captures but if not your pics of the ocean up there are always very interesting


get a few hopefully its an interesting venue you never know what comes out!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

occy said:


> Know how you feel about not getting out, as the weather here in New South Wales has been fairly ordinary as well. Although not as bad as yours no doubt.


serious frost and thick freezing fog at the moment may have to postpone my trip


----------

